# Marion, OH Nikki Lg Ault F *Pretty Girl*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Please stop out to the Shelter to meet this dog!! For more information on adopting visit our website at: 

Marion Area Humane Society Foster Homes 

*Nikki's Contact Info*

*Marion Area Humane Society*, Marion, OH 

740-389-6548
Email Marion Area Humane Society
See more pets from Marion Area Humane Society
For more information, visit Marion Area Humane Society's Web site.
Wonder if she is spayed ? That last pic she looks well fed or prego...........


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks so sweet!!!! bump!!!


----------

